# Quick reply stopped working



## Mikuro (Oct 22, 2006)

The Quick Reply button no longer works for me in Safari (on Tiger, latest version of everything). When I click it, the cursor changes to a watch, the "Please wait..." bar appears, but...nothing happens. It still works in Firefox, and the advanced reply button still works in Safari, too.

I've already tried uninstalling all my add-ons (like PithHelmet) and ditching com.apple.safari.plist, but it didn't help.

Is this happening to anyone else?

(P.S., Apparently I can still submit new threads in Safari, too.)


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay, I just gave it one more test, and it worked this time. Oookay. It's failed consistently for the past day or two (since the human readable URL change, I think). So...I don't know what to say.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2006)

It might have been your connection to the internet. Depending on the kind of connection, you might have had a busy period in your area. I know that Cable in my area slows down when many people in the same section are accessing the internet.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 22, 2006)

I wasn't up at the time that you said you were having errors, but one thing that could be causing trouble would be a cache (or something?) left over from before the update that was giving you bad instructions. I'm no web developer though, so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 22, 2006)

It definitely isn't my connection, since it happens consistently and while everything else works fine (including the Quick Reply in Firefox). It's kept happening after my last post in this thread. That was the only time I've successfully used the quick reply in Safari in the past two days or so.

The caching thing sounds like the right track, but clearing my cache in Safari didn't help. I'm testing all my new ideas now since I can't submit this post with the quick reply. I'm using the advanced mode now since I'm out of potential fixes to test. A dozen or so tries, and none worked.

I'll try on a different computer tomorrow.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2006)

I have experienced this myself, on and off again since we upgraded to a newer version of MySQL a week or two ago. The data center our primary server is at right now is having data issues, things going up and down and that will cause issues as well. In addition, our fail-over system failed, because of the upgrade on Thursday to the human readable links setup didn't propagate correctly.

Needless to say, everything is kinda up in their air right now. The fact we are broadcasting today is a miracle in and of itself. 

I haven't had time to look into the quick reply issue, but I did notice that it still posted my response even though it never came back. But, I had bigger fish to fry at the time.

Scott


----------



## ora (Oct 27, 2006)

A small note, maybe helpful for diagnostics. I have this issue and it applies to editing posts as well.


----------

